#ubuntu-uds-client-2 2014-02-26
<merpil> Can anyone help me to fix this application, It's called bobba bar and is a virtual world for meetings,also see www.bobba.com, The app got EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT), If anyone know how to fix it, please download it on the appstore https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/bobba-bar-chat-meet-date-new/id336902087?mt=8
#ubuntu-uds-client-2 2015-02-23
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/client-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/02/23/%23ubuntu-uds-client-2.html
<glenis> ;-)hola como te llamaas
<glenis> yes
<glenis> dime algo
